# DNM: Prevent Parvo and Distemper Without Vaccination



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Prevent Parvo and Distemper Without Vaccination | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Imagine avoiding risky vaccinations while getting very strong immune protection against parvo and distemper, the two potentially deadly diseases of puppies. That’s not only possible, but it’s been proven to work in the real world by a holistic vet in New Jersey, USA.

Spending time with others of like mind often enhances your own understanding and clarifies your goals. It’s been said you are the sum of the five people you hang out with the most. Have you found your pack that supports you? Do your friends further your thoughts and share your goals?

These past four days, I’ve been rubbing shoulders with some forty colleagues in veterinary homeopathy in the desert of Arizona. Several of us presented cases and we all learned from each other’s successes and struggles. We differed in our years of experience but our determination was one: we were here to improve the lives of those animals who found us, naturally.

Inherent in this work is sharing our knowledge with you, the animal owner on the front lines, often struggling within a broken medical system.

Ideas Are Infectious: Come and Get Naturally Immunized!
You know vaccinations are grossly over-provided in our broken system of veterinary medicine. The pushing of vaccinations by Dr. WhiteCoat throughout your animal’s life doesn’t add to her immunity. Not even a little. That’s what we know from veterinary immunologists whose life’s work is measuring and quantifying the immune response.

And you know that vaccines are harmful. Chronic disease often follows vaccination, even a single vaccination.

When you were exposed to these ideas, you likely resisted at first, as your old paradigm wouldn’t square with such seemingly radical thoughts. How could someone taking care of my animals do something to them that was useless, expensive, and ultimately harmful to their wellbeing? Something that could damage the rest of their lives?

The more you looked into it and the more evidence you weighed, the more these ideas took root: vaccinations repeated throughout life were not necessary and were downright risky!

You became “immunized” from the exposure to these ideas and started acting accordingly. Intelligently responding, like a well tuned immune system, you started tearing up the reminder postcards saying your animal was “due for vaccination” yet again (as if her immunity was a finite quantity that ran out, a reservoir with a leak).

Your newly acquired “immunity” went deep. You’d no longer expose those animals in your care to the unnecessary risks that come with repeated vaccinations. Perhaps you shared your newfound understanding with those open minded enough to listen. At dog parks, pet shows, horse shows and in online communities.

You learned you were far from alone: many others were spreading these potent ideas in many different avenues.

And your animals began to shine as you dropped out of the broken medical system, and began feeding in much healthier ways. Avoiding toxic pesticides. And taking heartworm prevention to a much higher level, using drug free and effective methods.

Hello, Vital Animal. Come over here, I want to rub on you a while.

Using Nature to Immunize
Now comes a genuine booster idea for you from my time in the desert, being exposed to lots of healthy ideas from my colleagues in the trenches of holistic vet practice. A lecture on parvo by Dr Todd Cooney lit us up, as he showed us statistics from his homeopathic practice in Ohio that the vaccinated pups had less chance of surviving parvo than those not vaccinated for that disease! Hands shot up, voices added to the din of discussion, and ideas whizzed through the now electrified air:

•Parvo vaccine itself was immune suppressive
•Parvovirus was ubiquitous in the environment
•Animals treated homeopathically when sick with parvo had far better survival rates than those treated with the usual drugs
•Distemper was prevented by taking pups to a known wildlife area where raccoons with distemper lived

Sccrreeeccch.

Did I just hear that right? Yes, Dr Rosemary Manziano learned of the outbreak of canine distemper in raccoons in her area through the CDC. She boldly suggested to her puppy owners over a period of 11 years that they visit a pond known to be a hangout for these raccoons. After a brief period of sniffing around the bushes and maybe drinking the water, the pups were brought home.

This was repeated a week later, and on the third week, the good doctor would test for distemper titers, the evidence of immune response. Lo and behold, these pups had fantastic titers indicating strong immunity! And, in case you’re wondering, not one puppy ever got sick in the least. This happened in well over a hundred pups and was, as Dr Manziano called it, “foolproof immunization.”

After eleven years, it stopped working. She assumed that the disease in raccoons had run its course, natural resistance having been gained by their population. What to do now?

Dr Manziano suggested that her new pup owners who wanted natural immunization take short, five minute visits to the most popular dog parks. Those parks with the highest dog traffic were recommended.

The procedure was simple:

1.Open car door
2.Let pup out on the ground in the busiest part of the park
3.Time five minutes
4.Load up and go home
Once again, after a couple of exposures like this, titers were drawn and were found high against both distemper and parvo. Immunization had taken place. How many got symptoms of either disease? None. Not one pup ever fell ill in years of doing this.

In case you’re wondering, “How long will this immunity last?” the answer is simple: a lifetime! Remember the understanding of the veterinary immunologists from way back in 1992:

Immunity to viral diseases lasts a very long time, likely a lifetime.

Try This At Home! Spread The Idea!
So, if your goal is natural immunization without the significant risks of vaccination, learn from the experience of a fine holistic vet and her many puppy patients for well over a decade and try this for yourself.

Help to spread the infectiously attractive ideas of natural health and Vital Animals by sharing this information far and wide. See those sharing buttons at the top and bottom of this article? Click on one of your favorites and see what good you can foster in the world of holistic health for the animals.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you Christie,will have a read


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah it is an interesting article that makes you think but I don't think I could do it without it being controlled by a Vet. Non stop titers etc.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Makes total sense to me. About 15 years ago, a lab pup came running up to my dad. She was a stray. Dad took her home and noticed the pup was sick. I took her to the vet knowing she hadn't had any shots. She had parvo. I remember feeling so scared for the pup. The vet hooked the pup up on fluids and don't really no what else they did, but the pup had no problem overcoming the parvo and has been healthy ever since. She's about 15 years old now. 
Don't know if I'd be strong enough to do this without vet help either, but I sure will consider it next time I get a pup, if!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

My vet was explaining "challenging" immunity by exposure. So interesting. I am not sure I would ever do that with a puppy who wasn't vaccinated, but to keep up immunity, definitely. My friend had a toy poodle puppy who died a couple of years ago from parvovirus. It received emergency care at the vet and they did everything they could but it just wasn't strong enough to make it, poor thing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

The part that interests me most is that pups that were vaccinated and caught Pasco didn't make it but non vaccinated pups recovered.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> The part that interests me most is that pups that were vaccinated and caught Pasco didn't make it but non vaccinated pups recovered.



That is interesting! I wonder if it's because they receive the virus in the vaccine and then naturally and it's just too much for them? My friend's dog wasn't vaccinated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Not sure if it is that or immune suppression from vaccine


----------

